# Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600



## Doenertaker (11. September 2018)

*Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein passendes Mainboard und den RAM (16GB) für einen Ryzen 5 2600. Ich hatte schon einen Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nstellung/514880-allround-pc-workstation.html) und habe mich jetzt für eine "Übergangslösung" (-> 2600) entschieden. 

Noch einmal die Hardware, die weiterverwendet wird:

Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
500GB Samsung 850 EVO
NZXT Hue+ (braucht einen internen USB 2.0)
2x Lenovo ThinkVision P27u
Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. b mit 2x Wing Boost 2

Beim Gehäuse ist das Dark Base 700 der Favorit, ist aber noch nicht sicher. Außerdem soll eine 500GB Samsung 970 Evo sowie das AM4-Montagekit für den Matterhorn dazugekauft werden.

So, nun zu den beiden Themen:

Mainboard:

 Anforderungen:
-Die CPU soll auf jeden Fall übertaktet werden
-M.2 NVMe
-TOSLINK
-USB 3.1-Header (eventuell auch bei "optional", das schränkt bei der Suche irgenwie sehr ein und schließt die meisten günstigen Empfehlungen aus dem Forum aus)
-Optik eher farbneutral (oder eben RGB, damit alles anpassbar ist)
-Guter onboard-Sound (für Headset)

Optional:
-WLAN
-Bluetooth
-mATX (falls es nicht das Dark Base 700, sondern ein Selbstbaugehäuse wird)
-Power-Button direkt auf dem Board

Das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming wäre mit einer Aktion (GIGABYTE AM4 STEAM Promo | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen) eigentlich sehr gut (hat auch einen USB 3.1 Header), das orange stört mich aber etwas. B450 (z.B. Aorus Pro) kommt natürlich auch in Frage, es muss nicht unbedingt ein X470 sein. Was würdet ihr bei meinen Anforderungen und Wünschen empfehlen? 


RAM:

Was haltet ihr für sinnvoll? Gerade in Bezug auf die Themen die hier oft angeführt werden (Dual Rank/Single Rank, Samsung B-Dies, Aufpreis für sehr schnellen RAM,...). Mir ist allerdings die Optik relativ wichtig, also keine unpassenden Farben bzw. eben eher unauffälliges, hochwertig wirkendes (Alu gefällt mir ganz gut, z.B. die Dominator Platinum oder die Trident Z RGB). Eventuell auch low profile, damit ich es mir offen halten kann später auf 32GB aufzustocken und trotzdem noch einen größeren Kühler zu verbauen.


Budget ist bei beidem offen. So wenig wie möglich, aber ich gebe auch gerne mehr Geld aus wenn die Optik oder andere Features dafür besser zu meinen Wünschen passen


----------



## Dudelll (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Hey,

zu Mainboards hatte ich auch eine Weile gesucht und das wirklich beste scheint wohl das AsRock Taichi zu sein, allerdings natürlich auch dementsprechend teuer. Zu den Gigabyte Mainboards hatte ich hauptsächlich Berichte gefunden das die Stromversorgung wohl ziemlich am unteren Ende angesiedelt ist, auch wenn das bei dem 2600er vermutlich kein wirkliches Problem darstellen sollte. 
Habe mir dann nach langer Suche das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon bestellt, jetzt seid Samstag im Einsatz und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Zu deinen Anforderungen und diesem Mobo:

- Übertakten : Ist möglich : Stromversorgung /Phasen ausreichend dimensioniert, Bios recht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, allerdings gibt es keinen einstellbaren Vcore Offset, evtl. ein Kriterium für dich
- M.2 : Einmal mit voller Anbindung verfügbar
- Toslink : einmal vorhanden
- USB 3.1 vorhanden
- Optik : Mmn. recht neutral gehalten, zumindest im Vergleich zu den Asus Boards, die ich zumindest einfach hässlich finde 
- Sound : Bin vollkommen mit Zufrieden und scheint lt. Tests auch gut für Kopfhörer zu sein.
- Wlan und Bluetooth : vorhanden
- Power Button gibts leider nicht

Nachteile die ich noch gefunden hatte bei der Recherche :

- Kein Vcore Offset einstellbar
- Bios Update Politik von MSI war zumindest in der Vergangenheit nicht wirklich der Hit

Zu Ram:

Muss jeder selber wissen ob einem die paar Prozente die Samsung B-die bringt den Aufpreis wert sind. Hab für mich persönlich recht günstigen genommen, was mmn. am wichtigsten ist, das der Ram 3200Mhz bei akzeptablen Timings schaffen sollte um die Infinity Fabric nicht auszubremsen:

Also (bezieht sich auf Single Rank):

- Aufpreis von ~30-50 Euro ist nicht so wichtig : Samsung B-die
- Ansonsten : 3200 Mhz (16-16-16-18) reicht vermutlich vollkommen aus, je nachdem was genau du mit dem System vor hast.

Für Dual Rank Speicher kannst du auch geringere Frequenzen nehmen um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Asus x470 pro oder x470 taichi. 

RAM 3000mhz cl16 oder 3200mhz cl14 um sicher zu gehen, dass der RAM läuft.


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Nur mal so ein Gedankengang. Anstatt einem X470 Taichi + R5 2600 kann er sich genausogut ein B450 Aorus Pro + R7 2700X gönnen. Abzüglich Steamgutschein den es zum Board gibt ist das der selbe Preis.^^

Ich finde halt hier wird etwas zu viel mit Kanonen auf Spatzen gefeuert...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Gedankengang. Anstatt einem X470 Taichi + R5 2600 kann er sich genausogut ein B450 Aorus Pro + R7 2700X gönnen. Abzüglich Steamgutschein den es zum Board gibt ist das der selbe Preis.^^
> 
> Ich finde halt hier wird etwas zu viel mit Kanonen auf Spatzen gefeuert...



Einen 8 Kerner auf ein so günstiges Board zu setzen ist aber auch keine gute Idee.


----------



## Rolk (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Einen 8 Kerner auf ein so günstiges Board zu setzen ist aber auch keine gute Idee.



Das würde problemlos laufen. Von oc sollte man natürlich die Finger lassen, aber mit einem R7 2700X geht eh nicht viel mehr. Spannungswandlertemperaturen sind bei dem Brett mit einem 8Kerner nicht toll, aber noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*



Rolk schrieb:


> Spannungswandlertemperaturen sind bei dem Brett mit einem 8Kerner nicht toll, aber noch im grünen Bereich.



Wenn man bedenkt dass der Ryzen auf vielen Boards out of the box teilweise 1,45v+ bekommt und diese Spannungsspitzen mehrmals auftreten dürften die b450 Boards da schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen, es sei denn man erwischt einen guten Chip mit dem man super untervolten kann.


----------



## Dudelll (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass der Ryzen auf vielen Boards out of the box teilweise 1,45v+ bekommt und diese Spannungsspitzen mehrmals auftreten dürften die b450 Boards da schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen, es sei denn man erwischt einen guten Chip mit dem man super untervolten kann.



Von der Spannungsversorgung her gibt es sowohl bei x470 als auch bei b450 gute und weniger gute,  so pauschal kann man das also nicht sagen finde ich.

Solang man die cpus nicht mit Gewalt OCed sollte ein 2700x aber auf allen Boards Problemlos laufen. Evtl. fällt bei einigen der schlechter dimensionierten Boards der Xfr2 nicht so hoch aus das war's aber auch schon.

Edit:

Auf pcgh ist Grad auch ein Test einiger b450 Boards online gegangen, vllt hilft dir das ja auch weiter, einen Test zu einigen x470 gibt's ja auch schon.


----------



## Doenertaker (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Bei dem ursprünglichen Post hatte ich auch die Kombi 2700X+Taichi Ultimate (weil das Ultimate wirklich alle Wünsche abdeckt, das normale Taichi nicht ganz) zur Auswahl, aber ich finde das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis vom 2700x im Vergleich zu einem 2600 mit OC einfach schlecht. Deshalb die "Übergangslösung" und bei 7nm Zen dann die "richtige" Variante, wenn er wirklich kommt dann auch gleich mit 12-Kerner (oder auch noch eine Gen später, der 2600 würde wahrscheinlich auch erstmal für alles ausreichen). Es soll also schon Preis/Leistung-orientiert sein und dabei eben möglichst viele Wünsche abdecken. Deshalb würde ich auch eher Geld in die Teile stecken die man in dem Fall dann gleich weiterverwenden kann, also RAM, SSD, Gehäuse. Gibt es da noch spezielle Vorschläge?

Das B450 Gaming Pro Carbon finde ich schonmal top, gefällt mir auch von der Optik her sehr gut und ist mit 15€ Steam-Gutschein bei Mindfactory dann "effektiv" bei 110€. Nur der Header für den USB 3.1 Gen2 vom Dark Base 700 fehlt, das wäre dann der Kompromiss. Weiß jemand wie wichtig der Offset ist beim OC? Bisher habe ich es immer einfach ohne Offset gemacht, aber kann ja sein dass man beim Ryzen da noch ordentlich was optimieren kann. Und gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge beim Mainboard? Das vorgeschlagene Asus x470 pro sieht auch sehr gut aus (vor allem wegen Front-USB 3.1 Gen 2), aber es fühlt sich für mich auch irgendwie falsch an eine 155€-CPU auf ein 170€-MB zu packen


----------



## Dudelll (11. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Der Vorteil von Offset Voltage ist halt das man im Idle, oder in Fällen in denen nicht soviel Spannung benötigt wird, weniger Spannung anliegen hat. Kann prinzipiell die Idle Temperatur und evtl. auch die Lebensdauer der Cpu erhöhen. 

Soweit ich weiß sollte etwas ähnliches aber auch anders umsetzbar sein, zumindest taktet mein 2600x fröhlich hoch und runter und skaliert die Spannung dabei auch mit. Wie das genau bei dem MSI Bios abläuft kann ich allerdings nicht sagen da ich bisher nur Ram Oc gemacht habe, weil bei dem Xer eh nicht viel Luft nach oben ist mit manuellem OC.

Falls keiner mehr hier vorbeischaut der sich damit genau auskennt kann ich aber gerne demnächst kurz manuell Oc testen und schauen ob die Voltage Anpassung auch bei fester Vcore noch funktioniert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Der Sinn von Offset ist es ja bei fester Spannung trotzdem noch variieren zu können. Ist zumindest das was ich noch in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Dudelll (13. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Prinzipiell müsste es bei dem 2600 eigentlich auch funktionieren einfach nur mit dem Ryzen Master Tool PBO zu aktivieren und das TDP Limit von 65 auf 90 zu erhöhen um ähnliche Taktraten wie mit dem 2600x zu erreichen. 

Die Spannungen werden dann zwar vom Mainboard vorgegeben und fallen daher beim Boosten zwischenzeitlich unnötig hoch aus (bei mir bis 1.45V), sind dafür im Idle aber auch automatisch geringer. Solange deine Kühlung also ausreicht wäre das mmn. die einfachste Möglichkeit.

Ich schau heute Abend oder morgen nochmal nach ob man auch im Bios den Boost Multi direkt angeben kann, dann könnte man das gleiche auch direkt im Bios machen. 

Wenn man persönlich dann ein Problem mit den "hohen" Spannungen hat müsste man vermutlich tatsächlich ein Board kaufen was Offset Werte akzeptiert (Asus pro x470 z.B.), oder eine niedrigere feste Spannung vorgeben und damit Leben das die Spannung im Idle etwas höher ausfällt, dafür im Boost aber niedriger bleibt.

Edit: einen boost Takt direkt kann man im bios nicht angeben aber Tdp,Strom und Spannungbegrenzung für den pbo geht.


----------



## dRaMaTiC (20. September 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Hi,
bin in der gleichen Situation und wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Suche ebenfalls ein gutes AM4 Board für vorerst einen Ryzen 5 2600 um dann auch hier später hoffentlich ohne Probleme auf einen Zen2 umzusteigen. Was mir wichtig ist sind guter Sound (d.h  ALC1220 ist schon irgendwie Pflicht), ein geringer Stromverbrauch sowie sehr gute OC Eigenschaften (gut gekühlte Spannungswandler + ausreichende Spannungsversorgung). Empfehlungen?


----------



## Clim27 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Mainboard+RAM für Ryzen 5 2600*

Hier sind jetzt zwar auch schon wieder mehr als 2 Wochen vergangen, finde das Thema aber durchaus interessant.

Ich denke der 2600 wird aktuell für alle Spiele mehr als ausreichend sein, auch wenn da die letzten paar FPS zum 8700k fehlen. 
Falls Zen2 mit neuer Architektur wirklich eine Leistungssteigerung von mehr als 15% hat, könnte man ja definitiv warten, evtl. sogar auf Zen3. Die nächsten 2 Jahre wird der 2600 bestimmt noch ordentlich laufen.

Falls das der Plan ist gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Ein B450 Board zum Übergang verwenden und dann für Zen2/3 ein neues Board kaufen (90Euro: Asus Prime Plus, ASRock Pro)
2. Direkt ein teureres X470 Board kaufen und dieses dann auch für Zen2 verwenden (200Euro: Asus Prime Pro, ASRock Taichi)


----------

